
In Winamp’s final hours, a rumor of a buyer arises - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/12/in-winamps-final-hours-a-rumor-of-a-buyer-arises/
======
Gepser
They should give/sell the code to the community like Blender.org

